# buying costs?



## NickH01 (May 4, 2014)

Can anyone advise me as to the approximate costs when buying a house in Spain? It is not a new build and it's just outside of Alicante. Thanks.


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

If it's under 100k allow about 15%, if over allow about 12%. The reason being that some of the costs are fixed regardless of price.


----------



## NickH01 (May 4, 2014)

Thanks for the info


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

I think there are different tax rates for new and for second-hand properties.

I also thought (maybe wrongly) that as the transfer tax had been increased recently, the final costs were slightly higher than those mentioned by Cazzy.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

I think for new builds it is now 10% VAT and the transfer cost for second hand properties varies between region. I think Cataluña put it up to 10% recently but it might be as low as 6% elsewhere. Not sure what it is for Alicante.

(if looking to invest in property it's always worth considering the exit/selling costs as well.)


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

So the transfer tax is between 6 and 10% and then you have lawyer fees, notary fees, etc. etc.


----------



## NickH01 (May 4, 2014)

Thanks for the info. Not looking to buy as an investment, but a place to live. Not expecting to make money, just wanting to retire and enjoy the outdoor lifestyle.


----------



## NickH01 (May 4, 2014)

Hi All. Can anyone recommend a pre-purchase building surveyor in the Alicante area. Fortunate enough not to need a mortgage but want to have the house checked out as to its condition. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

NickH01 said:


> Hi All. Can anyone recommend a pre-purchase building surveyor in the Alicante area. Fortunate enough not to need a mortgage but want to have the house checked out as to its condition. Thanks in advance.


We have used Juan Pacheco(Pacheco & Asociados) and will use him again, he is based a bit further south but had no problem with coming up just to the north of Alicante and did so on extremely short notice.
His property survey was all in English and very thorough, his service was frankly better than we expected and I have no hesitation in recommending him for a property survey and if need be will also seek him out for any builds or remodeling in the future.

http://www.spanisharchitect.info/

I don't have the cost at hand though, I'll have to ask my wife but it was less than quoted by a prominent English surveyor in the region. It was still a few hundred euro though.


----------



## NickH01 (May 4, 2014)

Hi Pazcat. Thank you very much for this. We have made an offer on a house and so depending on the answer we could be getting in touch with him soon.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

No worries, as I said he worked very well with us and have no problem in recommending him. 
Good luck with your offer and I hope it goes as smooth as it can for you.


----------

